# My NOS John Tomac ATX 990!!!!



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

I posted this in the passion section before and was told to come down here and give you all my story. It will be long but bear with me. I will also have questions on where to get parts later too. 
So heres my story, when I was 18 my brother had a Trek 820, heavy bike, but got me into MTB. And of course as a little brother I had to up him. So when I went to college I bought a Giant Sedona. I was hooked I rode it everywhere. The next summer I was working as a lifeguard and when I got home my bike was stolen off my front porch. We'll getting full replacement for a Sedona I ended up paying more for a Giant ATX 890 (94) it was a sagebrush color. I loved that bike and was really proud to have it. Well as we all know we all make mistakes and I wanted to upgrade to something different. Every time I went into the bike shop I saw the John Tomac frames hanging from the ceiling. I knew I had to have one, but they were way to spendy for me, since I was in college. I wanted to get the frame and put a rock shock on and all my components on it, but the bike guy said it might not be right. So searching around I found a Pro Flex 955. I sold my ATX to my buddy and bought the Pro Flex. :madman: I made a horrible mistake, and now being 34 I've asked my old college buddy to sell it back to me for prob the last 10 years and he wouldn't. I ended up getting a GT ricochet(97) and I've had it ever since. But searching around for old ATX 890 frames(wich I've still yet to see the same bike) I ran across my dream bike from the 90's. A John Tomac 990 full suspension frame. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it was a medium frame. I was so stoked. I called them up and sure enough I couldn't pay them faster because it was a dream come true for me. The guy at the bike place told me he has had it in the basement ever since it comming to them. I paid 120bucks shipped to me.:thumbsup: So I got my frame and took my GT and my NOS frame to the bike place and had them switch it over. I really don't know much about bike repair so I had them do it for me. But anyways, long story so I'll get on the pics. I want to put it back to original components but not really sure which ones are the right ones to any input will be great. Enjoy and comments welcome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great story and welcome to the VRC. :thumbsup:

Your story is not too dissimilar to a lot of ours here. Finding your dream bike from when you were younger...and being able to pick it up for a song! Its such a fantastic feeling.

You can build the bike however you like, but its always nice to see a full period correct build.

That being said, I would start by going through every page of the 'John Tomac' thread. Aside from great photos of JT, there are several later photos when he rode for Giant (including the bike you just picked up). Page 3 has some good shots for ya, page 5 too.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=7246

From there you might want to do a VRC specific for your Giant. If could pull up a bit more info, though it starts to push the newer end of things here.

Good luck with your build!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Bikepedia list specs here for the '96 bike, which seems to have had the blue rear end as opposed to the red one that the '97 apparently had.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=58574&Type=bike


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks, mostly I looking to set it up for the part era specific. Some things I know I can't, but it is my only bike and I plan on riding it too. I love it.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

while this is a bit hazy (as with most of my memory), wasn't there 2 versions of this frame, the regular 990 and a limited 990, made by kastan (or something like that) thta cost nearly as much for the frame as teh regular whole bike... then the later one with red read had a rockshox shock??

I had one on order back in 95, but stock to sooooo long to get to australia i ended up getting a manitou instead..


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

my mate Tim used to race for Giant & still has 1 of those frames stashed away


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Glad to see you took my advice and posted this story over here. I knew there would be a good response over here to a classic story such as this. :thumbsup:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool story. Its always nice to find the bike you lusted after when you first got into mountain biking, and to find it NOS is even better. I think they sold many of those as frame only, I know the shop that I dealt with at the time sold at least four. So, any period correct build should work. If it were mine, I would go for a Tomac replica.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Glad to see you took my advice and posted this story over here. I knew there would be a good response over here to a classic story such as this. :thumbsup:


yeah, I took your advise. I thought afterwords that pretty much everyone in the vintage forum would appreciate a good bike. But with this frame it means much more than just another frame it was a dream bike. And when I learn more about the tomac series and get more money, I'll do my best to turn it back to original.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

redwing24 said:


> yeah, I took your advise. I thought afterwords that pretty much everyone in the vintage forum would appreciate a good bike. But with this frame it means much more than just another frame it was a dream bike. And when I learn more about the tomac series and get more money, I'll do my best to turn it back to original.


Yep on bikes like that originality is where it's at.:thumbsup:


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

well of course got my bike back and love it. I'm in the process now of finding NOS parts for my ride. So far picking up a Yellow Quadra 21r rock shox, Giant seat, and Giant seat post collar. I going with anodized red parts. Just waiting for more parts to arrive, my ringle red seat post and ringle red stem. heres a couple pics so far.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Ya know..... The first time you take it for a ride it's not NOS any more. Its just used. 
That's the problem with finding an NOS frame, you don't want to put anything but NOS or near NOS parts on it and when its done, you really don't want to ride it for fear of screwing it up.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

I know, but putting NOS on it makes me feel good, plus if it gets scratched I know I did it. But I baby it, its my only bike so riding it doesn't scare me that much. haha


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd reconsider using a Quadra. Not a good fork.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

what do you think would be a good fork then??? I was thinking about the 99judy hydrocoil???? but anything has to be better than my quadra 5 right now.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

An early Judy SL in yellow would be my first choice if you want to keep it close to period correct, and would be the right color. A mag21 would also be correct but might not be the best choice for a bike that you plan on riding. But good luck finding one in near NOS condition if thats what you're requiring.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd reconsider using a Quadra. Not a good fork.


I spent 20 bucks on new springs for an old Quadra 21R and it's still a piece of crap. I have to agree...reconsider your fork choice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What Muddybuddy said. Especially if this is going to be your main ride, you're going to want to have a decent performing fork.

You should be able to find an early Judy in NOS or near NOS condition. Plus you can have those tuned by places like Hippie-Tech to squeeze more performance out of them...or at least keep them running tip top.


@sho - Its like uh...polishing a turd.


----------



## SiRCRX (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's Mine


















seen your thread in the Giant forum

see if you can find a Judy SL like mine (cuz there yella)

bought the frame in ninety whatever, put the S-works XT kit on it, (see the blingy Mavic wheels with the pretty blue gold anodized)

I love this bike, I ride it more than my Litespeed

but, I may be putting her to lighter duty, cuz my Judy elastomers are going, and I'm looking at an Anthem to take over the bulk of my riding

redwing if your looking for anything retro as far as small parts let me know, I gotta a load of stuff from back then


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

put on the ringle stem and seat post today. I have to cut down my fork because it is shimmed pretty high. enjoy, I need some new bars recommend some old school bars, I would like some rise because my stem is 0 degree.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SiRCRX said:


> Here's Mine
> 
> seen your thread in the Giant forum
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice balanced set up. If your fork is dying, send it to HippieTech and Jerry will make it good as new.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

redwing24 said:


> put on the ringle stem and seat post today. I have to cut down my fork because it is shimmed pretty high. enjoy, I need some new bars recommend some old school bars, I would like some rise because my stem is 0 degree.


Quick progress on that thing.

Not sure what 'old school' riser bar options are out there. Leave the spacers and that'll keep the stem up.


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*ugly ugly ugly*

I know those bikes rode well for their time. I know tomac finished out his glory days on one of those things. But man they are ugly. Dead flat top tube, yellow paint, and horrible decals. I think I would rather walk the trail that be seen on one of those things. Ugly duckling.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

klein nerd said:


> I know those bikes rode well for their time. I know tomac finished out his glory days on one of those things. But man they are ugly. Dead flat top tube, yellow paint, and horrible decals. I think I would rather walk the trail that be seen on one of those things. Ugly duckling.


sure, someone had to come in and rain on my parade.


----------



## SiRCRX (Aug 29, 2008)

klein nerd said:


> I know those bikes rode well for their time. I know tomac finished out his glory days on one of those things. But man they are ugly. Dead flat top tube, yellow paint, and horrible decals. I think I would rather walk the trail that be seen on one of those things. Ugly duckling.


come on , we all heard you walk the trails anyways


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

how about a rock shox indy sl fork?? are they any good?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

indy's sucked too, unless you find a englund air kit. I would do a judy fork.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

excellent story, as well as the bike!

I always wanted one of those! 
Contrary to what klein said, I think they are very slick looking frames, just as much today as they were back then (not to mention VERY similar to current designs still used today, like RM element...). Has the classic lines of the traditional and timeless dual triangle hardtail, but the addition of suspension neatly packaged onto the frame. Good stuff.
If you want more exotic organic lines, than I think the MCM990 would be more your thing, klein, with the long sloping rocker arms going to the shock under the composite downtube... 
Man, I was the biggest Giant fan back in the day... Tomac.... and Rune too...

and hey, a fellow michigander here too, haha!


----------



## SiRCRX (Aug 29, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Looks like a nice balanced set up. If your fork is dying, send it to HippieTech and Jerry will make it good as new.


Rumpy, Thanks for heads up, I will definately send my Judy in this winter, I got her bandaged up enough to last till then

Redwing, Johnny T, if I remember right, ran the red Judy, at least for a little while, I seen him at Schuss doin table tops over the water-hole, while the euros complained about it!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

klein nerd said:


> I know those bikes rode well for their time. I know tomac finished out his glory days on one of those things. But man they are ugly. Dead flat top tube, yellow paint, and horrible decals. I think I would rather walk the trail that be seen on one of those things. Ugly duckling.


It's a good thing we all have our own opinions. I'd take this guy's frame over a Klein any day, based on looks.

Kleins are the biking equivalent of Mimi from the old Drew Carey show...:thumbsup:


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

well did some improving to the looks of my bike and picked up a Rock Shox judy sl. pretty good condition and loving the color. I'm not sure about the red yet but I guess I could always sell it. haha


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Much better. I think it actually needs a little more red to balance it out. Maybe the cranks and/or the hubs and/or the rims. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great! I dig the red but i'd get red pedals 'fi was you. The yellow pedals don't stand out enough but red would be a nice contrast down there...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Look at this guy! He's a VRC hound!

Now go ride it.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks for the compliments guys. I'm definately hooked on this.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, lookin' real slick!

I like the red too, but IMO, don't go too much with it... Ronald McDonald might dig the ketchup and mustard, but I think it looks balanced as is with the little bit of red and the blue rear triangle.

are those some old low-fat's? I guess I don't recall them coming in colors. Used to love those pedals, with some powergrip straps, haha! I've actually got some red one's, might look smooth on your bike.


and, someone refresh my memory. Wasn't this the frame that Tomac typically used for DH events? ...with a DHO up front.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

no they arn't low fat's there my old pedals I just freshened them up. but give me a pic of those pedals I would like to see em. And the only pics I've seen of tomac he was riding a blue tioga fork. so not sure on the DHO.


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*I eat my dirty hat*

Well that is a nice looking bike. What can I say.


----------



## Beaulieu (Jan 18, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> An early Judy SL in yellow would be my first choice if you want to keep it close to period correct, and would be the right color. A mag21 would also be correct but might not be the best choice for a bike that you plan on riding. But good luck finding one in near NOS condition if thats what you're requiring.


thats my vote too.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Braaaaiiiiiiinnnnnnnsssss.....nnnneeeeeeeddddd bbbrrrrrrrrraaaaaiiiiinnnnnsssss.





.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Braaaaiiiiiiinnnnnnnsssss.....nnnneeeeeeeddddd bbbrrrrrrrrraaaaaiiiiinnnnnsssss.


Haha, nice.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

voting closed years ago.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Club Roost Go Fast bars...the only widely available riser bars 'til about 97...


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok redwing! We want a update of how it looks today. Could it be hammered??


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I think he's busy riding it.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll get you some pics. I ride it, but baby it


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

redwing24 said:


> I'll get you some pics. I ride it, but baby it


Can't wait! As I said 4 years ago "Sweet Ride"!
It would also fit quite nicely over in this thread.:thumbsup:
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats...just scored my dream bike too a 94 G.T. Psyclone.


----------



## BamaCyclist (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice bike. I've got an Atx 890 in the Tomac colors that I build up from a frame back in 97. Still ride it as a rigid bike. I've also got a 97 Giant catalog if anyone needs component info or pictures.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

ok, here is a couple pics of my Giant today, switched a couple things up. Its alittle dirty though and we got 1ft of snow last night, so perfect lighting. 

























but I did, finally find my first real love lately, my personal holy grail. 94 Atx890 I think Im going SS with it though.


----------



## Beaulieu (Jan 18, 2004)

klein nerd said:


> I know those bikes rode well for their time. I know tomac finished out his glory days on one of those things. But man they are ugly. Dead flat top tube, yellow paint, and horrible decals. I think I would rather walk the trail that be seen on one of those things. Ugly duckling.


styling came from Suzuki no doubt...

https://fullfloater.com/1978-suzuki-rm250-ca/
https://fullfloater.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/1978_Suzuki_RM250.jpghttps://fullfloater.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/1978_Suzuki_RM250.jpg


----------

